# Calving season has started



## Katy (Feb 16, 2009)

We had our first calf of the season yesterday morning from this heifer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice looking calf.


----------



## Katy (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

that calf is to cute.


----------



## Katy (Feb 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> that calf is to cute.


Is there such a thing as a not cute calf?   I haven't seen one if there is!!


----------



## Thewife (Feb 16, 2009)

Purdy baby!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

Katy said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen a couple that were down right homely but, even they were cute in their own way!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 16, 2009)

nice calf, a bull or heifer?


----------



## Katy (Feb 16, 2009)

A bull.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 16, 2009)

sigh..... babies.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby bull!

Aww, calves always make me melt...


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 17, 2009)

nice calf mommy looks good too congrats


----------



## donnaIL (Feb 18, 2009)

cute..love black baldies..bet you can't wait until the grass is green!


----------

